# Want to become a k-9 officer



## k1ngofsoccer22 (Mar 16, 2006)

I just wanted some info on how I go about becoming a K-9 officer in Mass. any info would be great.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

step 1: Buy a dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

King,

Send me an e-mail and I'll forward you an extensive report that I did for my department. It goes through the whole implementation project. What department do you work for?

[email protected]


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

It doesn't sound like he is a police officer yet. Step one would be getting hired as a police officer. Then you can worry about applying for special units like K9.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Get hired as a police officer, then put in your time shagging calls for a few years.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

First off, quit playing soccer. Real cops don't play soccer...

Besides a dog will chase and bite your soccer ball..

Soccer sucks and Beckham's a ****.. Play football, your ball will last and your dog won't laugh at you....


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Duece, Beckham might be a sword swallower but......... His wife makes my willy tingle !!!!!!!! hahahaha And THAT aint no peein monkey.


----------

